
Show HN: Connect Pub/Sub to BigQuery with an open source Dataflow pipeline - homosaphien
https://github.com/bomboradata/pubsub-to-bigquery
======
BrandonY
Very cool! I like how configurable your solution is.

Google has an example app ([https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/kubernetes-
bigquery-p...](https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/kubernetes-bigquery-
python)) that demonstrates getting Pub/Sub data into BigQuery, but it just
does it directly as a little Kubernetes job rather than using Dataflow. I like
your more serverless solution.

~~~
homosaphien
Thank you for the feedback.

